# which one



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

*a 05 honda rubicon 500 with swamp witch atv tires for 3,000*


*a 2007 honda rancher 420 all stock for 3,000 and the body paint is starting to peel off bc its camo*


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm a 420 man


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Are you going to make a mudder or trail ride? Is either electric shift? How many miles on them?


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Deep sticky Mud and trail.. 500 has 2,700 and 420 has no speedometer and 500 is es and 420 is manual


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd go for the rubicon. It's a larger machine, which is more comfortable for guys like me who are tall. More features, and a nearly bulletproof transmission. Plus it has a speedo so you know what you're getting mileage wise. The 420 will be sportier/quicker and better for trail. I'd say its a toss up for the better mud machine.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

what kinda tires i needa go with


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

If u go to a Honda based forum Ill c 90% of them prefer the 420 cuz its torquier than the 500 plus the fact that u said its manual is a big plus. The es tends to get stuck in random gears when u hit the water. Also the 420 can b gear ruducted up to 70% so if u want to run 32s u wouldn't have a problem


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll go with the 420


----------

